
We need discovery more than education - capex
http://adnankhan.io/we-need-discovery-more-than-education/
======
steverb
I like the sentiment, but I wish there were more of a suggestion of what a
self-discovery system would look like.

I was fortunate enough to have the opportunity to try a lot of different
things and a lot of different jobs and eventually finding something that
"clicked", but I don't see my path working particularly well at scale.

------
theamk
Sounds like USSR's education system. A high school would require 8-9 classes
every semester, and you don't really have a choice about which classes to
take. You have to take physics, literature (world and local), chemistry,
"russian" (similar to composition/creative writings in US schools), math, art,
and so on.

There was a lot of complaining about the classes -- most people don't enjoy
knowing both properties of organic acids and major themes in Fet's poems at
the same time. And many people would feel some classes are mostly a waste of
time. Still, it did allow one to discover what they want.

